# Do you still like your amazon lighted case?



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I just got one today and am unsure about it so far.  I like the naked Kindle for sure.  I also like Oberon cases.  I was swayed by the many good reviews on here and on amazon.  So, out of curiousity, for those who have the case:  Do you still use it and do you still like it?


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

I use it every day and I love it. 

Shari


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I use it everyday and love it as well. I've always had Oberons for my previous Kindles, but decided the weight is more than I want. The light is really handy and I've had no problems.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

I use it every day and I love it!  

To be honest,  it is the integrated light that I really, really like.  It's the best book light I have found.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks.  I will go play with it a bit and see what I think 

Anyone else?  

I got the pink one by the way


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I think it is definitely a good light.  I like the integration - makes it one convenient package - k3, case and light.  I like not having another device that either needs batteries or needs to be separately recharged.  I figure that the kindle needs periodic recharging anyway and the light is then powered.  Getting additional life for the kindle per charge is not all that meaningful in this case.

I will say, check out the light in the dark - the lighting tends to fall off at the lower left corner - diagonally across the the light.  I presume that they tested various positions including top center but chose the current location.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I still love it! I'm tempted to get a blue one too... BUT... I'm trying to reign myself on accessory buying for this Kindle. (I kind of spent a lot on my first Kindle, a K2.)


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I've had the pink lighted case since the first wave and I wouldn't trade it, not even for an Oberon.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

I've had a pink lighted cover since day one. Still love it use it everyday. The only time my kindle is out of it is when I walk the dogs I put it naked in my sweatshirt pocket and use TTS and headphones. My only complaint is I want a new color! Oh yah, loved loved loved the light when our power was out all night on Monday. Didn't bother me at all! Got to go to bed early and read...


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I have the burnt orange lighted cover, and I LOVE it for reading in bed. It doesn't keep my hubby awake like my bedside light does. I also find myself using it in dim rooms & in the car (when hubby is driving!). I bought a used Oberon from someone here on Kindleboards, and even though I find it beautiful, I ended up only keeping my Kindle in it a couple of days and then switching back to the lighted cover. I have a nice light to attach to the Oberon, but I missed my integrated light.

Two issues with the case though - I wish it had a pocket to keep an ID card of some sort in, in case I ever loose the kindle. Also, I was uncomfortable with the wiggle of my kindle on the hinges. I never thought I'd open it fromt he back and bend or crack anything, but I jsut didn't like that "looseness: - so I bought one of the little Smak-Dab clips form Amazon for $3.95 and now I'm totally happy. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003F5C0PK/ref=oss_product.

I might be willing to sell the Oberon case - a Tree of Life in Green, PM me if you're interested. I'll be out of town all day tomorrow but will get back to you on Sunday if you I hear form you.


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

I have the Black & I LOVE it also! I find I am using it more than my beautiful Oberon covers! It is so handy to have a light built in. Sometimes even in the day time...somewhere it may be darker than I would like it to be to read.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

jaspertyler said:


> I just got one today and am unsure about it so far. I like the naked Kindle for sure. I also like Oberon cases. I was swayed by the many good reviews on here and on amazon. So, out of curiousity, for those who have the case: Do you still use it and do you still like it?


Yes.

My husband hinted around to find out what Oberon I might want as I'd only purchased the Amazon lighted as a temporary cover. I told him that I would hardly turn up my nose at an Oberon -- I had 3 for my Kindle 2 -- but that I think I'd miss the built-in light a little. So, bossy face that I am, I told him that if Santa were to bring an Oberon, he might want to get me a new book light as well.

So, I love it more than I expected to and, while it's not as pretty, even the simple look of it has grown on me.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

I go back and forth between my Oberon and my lighted cover.  I love the lighted cover, there is no comparison when traveling because of the integrated light.  There are so many low-light situations where it comes in handy.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I "accidentally" ordered a blue lighted cover this morning.    I was able to get a "like new" one for $51 and free 2-day Prime shipping with a thirty day warranty.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

As much as I love my Oberon, I do like the lighted Amazon case. I find myself switching between the 2 quite often. I just ordered a green one for my daughter's Christmas Kindle.


----------



## MulliganAl (Nov 11, 2010)

I love mine and even use it in daylight to eve out the glare on the screen that I sometimes get when I'm reading in the park.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I have the black cover. I don't use the light a whole lot but love it when I do.  No batteries and nothing else to carry.  I'm glad I have it.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I still love my lighted cover! I use it all of the time, even more than I thought I would.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes!  And I way prefer it to the Oberon spiral case I have - I really dont like those straps!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, thanks everyone!  I used it last night in bed and would agree it is the best light!


----------

